# Locking Stifle



## KostaKlover (28 November 2011)

Just wondering if anybody has any treatment ideas for locking stifles that they have used on horses with the condition.

I have a pony who is just under 11 hands and is approx 4 years old. I have had him for 3months and he is used very lightly in my riding school. Shortly after I got him I noticed him locking his stifle on the off side. He only did it for about two steps and then came out of it. He has been doing it only every 3 weeks or so, again for two or three steps on the off hind, only when led...so far never when being ridden. This morning when I took him out of his stable to turn him out in the paddock his NEAR side stifle was locked, it seemed to be more severe than usual and first time I noticed it on that leg. He wasnt just dragging his toe he was dragging his whole foot and although he didnt seem to be in any pain it looks awfully distressing. When after a few steps he didnt come out of it I turned around and put him back in his stable. Eventually he came out of it but im starting to wonder if this is just going to get worse? I went and bought him some "Buteless" and will start him on it tomorrow. 

Any tips would be appriciated!!


----------



## popularfurball (29 November 2011)

I don't feed pain relief for it.

The best way is lots of hill work and being kept fit. And I find keeping his weight down helps


----------



## Amymay (29 November 2011)

You need to speak to your vet about it.

Surgery is one option (not always successful) for more severe cases or he may grow out of it as he becomes stronger (unlikely).


----------



## be positive (29 November 2011)

They are usually best out 24/7 so they can strengthen the ligaments in a natural way, plenty of steady exercise up hills if you can.They often grow out of it as they mature.

If it does stick push the pony back and it will usually unstick by doing so.

Feed a vitamin supplement, rather than a pain relief, to build up condition but do not let it get fat.


----------



## lazybee (29 November 2011)

amymay said:



			You need to speak to your vet about it.

Surgery is one option (not always successful) for more severe cases or he may grow out of it as he becomes stronger (unlikely).
		
Click to expand...


I don't know why you say it's unlikely they'll grow out of it? Most do.

Increased work plus extra work such as long reigning up hill certainly works so does breaking to drive. It did with one of my Icelandics and certainly worked with other people I know. Surgery is the last resort surely.


----------



## forestfantasy (29 November 2011)

lazybee said:



			I don't know why you say it's unlikely they'll grow out of it? Most do.

QUOTE]

I think because he is a 4 year old it is unlikely & is clearly getting worse.
It usually occurs in yearlings/2 year olds & some do grow out of it.

I echo everyone with the turnout & hill work to see if he improves.

Surgery isn't major, it's keyhole, snip a ligament and close. 
A mare of ours had it done, she wouldn't race again but is now a succesful hacking horse with no issues 

Click to expand...


----------



## Ginger Bear (29 November 2011)

when we got out tb mare she was 4 & showed signs of sticking stifles every now & again.. she is now 9 & a few months ago it got really bad.. vet said surgery was an option but we went for a second opinion as we thought there could be something else wrong.. it turned out that the stifle issue was secondary to her hocks not moving correctly & being stiff in her back.. the vet we sent her too is also an osteo. Our mare is almost back to normal now.


----------



## tojo (29 November 2011)

I had a mare a few years ago that the vet just said to operate on, in the end i had both stifles operated on. It stopped the locking however she ended up lame behind and after 2 years of treatments the vet said she'd never be ridden again and was put to sleep as a 5 year old. 

Treatment for a locking stifle is just to keep them moving and as active as possible. If they stand in a stable for lengthy periods of time then it is more likely to lock. If it was me i'd either look to turn the pony out 24/7 for a while to see if it strengthens it up or just try to make it as fit and muscley as possible  I'd only use surgery as a last option after my awful experience with it.


----------



## nic85 (29 November 2011)

popularfurball said:



			I don't feed pain relief for it.

The best way is lots of hill work and being kept fit. And I find keeping his weight down helps
		
Click to expand...

Gaining weight helped my filly...really bizzare!

My Filly (2 1/2 yr old Irish TB X DWB) suffers(ed) from locking stifle. It started last winter and was in both stifles....obviously due to 3ft snow and the fact she was only a yearling exercise isnt always an option. Turnout is great but this summer, around August time my filly who was out 24/7 locked up  I thought she looked a bit lighter than Id like so I put a rainsheet on her and introduced a small feed ( had been doing well on just Grass and no rug but temp had dropped and she lost a little bit of weight)

Since then she has been fed more and rugged up...this is the bizzare bit, she hasnt ( touch wood) locked up at all and she is now in at night and out during the day, she is fed a scoop of Mix, scoop of chaff and a scoop of sugarbeet twice a day and has hay over night and obviously is out during the day. She has been 'lunged' a few times through this year and been for walks but Im not comfortable lunging a baby, someone suggested 10 mins lunging everyday :-O  not a chance! 

As this pony is in work Id suggest lunging and hill work if possible. Locking stifle shouldnt require pain relief though.


----------



## nic85 (29 November 2011)

be positive said:



			If it does stick push the pony back and it will usually unstick by doing so.
.
		
Click to expand...

Doesnt always work. My filly got very stuck one day and my friend tried to lead her forward, backwards sideways....she couldnt/wouldnt unstick! I rang the vet and she said spook her from behind so she jumps forward, this is the action that brings the ligament back on its 'hook'....if you watch a horse 'unstick' its stifle it will always lift it up higher as if its stepping over something. So we 'spooked' her from behind and it unlocked straight away! Thankfully she hasnt locked like that since!! Wasnt nice to see!


----------



## popularfurball (29 November 2011)

He always hops like a canter stride to sort it out if in trot or just drags his toes (lazily!) if in walk. 

I have heard others say weight has helped - for us it's the opposite. 

I am not considering surgery for my mini - he is eight and it is not going anywhere! If it bothered him more I would think about it but don't see it's necessary - he is perfectly happy.


----------



## KostaKlover (30 January 2013)

Id forgotten about this post but just to update you all...the pony is doing great. Hasnt had a problem with the stifle in over a year. Seems to have grown out of it which is what some of the research indicated. Because he's so tiny I cant ride him so had been lunging him to keep exercised but stopped that as lunging wasnt recommended for locking stifles. Instead we ran around the arena with him in hand! He doesnt do much work tbh as I havnt got too many tiny kids for lessons. No stifle problems when he's living in either. And also turns out hes 7 and not two years younger as I had thought, the dentist had a look and the one baby tooth that led me to believe he was younger was only still there becuse there was no adult tooth above it to push it out, quite rare apparently, and he'll never loose the baby tooth.


----------



## mynutmeg (30 January 2013)

really glad to read he's much better


----------

